# Speed Painting Hand Rails and Pickets



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I'm posting this in case anyone is looking for a more productive way to paint rails and pickets. I've tried it all. Drop clothes, cardboard, HVLP, weenie roller, even tried standing there wishing them painted (didn't work  ) Since I work alone, this works pretty good for me. Only takes a few minutes to mask. You will notice I masked the outside first, sprayed the inside side of the pickets, then taped the film to the deck when I masked the inside since the pickets are wet on the inside side. One thing.......pull the film or plastic as soon as your done spraying before the paint dries or you'll have a mess.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

How difficult is it to keep the plastic off of the wet pickets when you are masking the inside?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Hines Painting said:


> How difficult is it to keep the plastic off of the wet pickets when you are masking the inside?


Thanks for asking this. I was wondering the same thing but felt I must be missing something and didn't want to show my ignorance. 

Cool post btw Mike. I have a painter's crush on you.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Hines Painting said:


> How difficult is it to keep the plastic off of the wet pickets when you are masking the inside?


A windy day would make my system a PITA. In this situation, it wasn't difficult. Other jobs, you may have to wait for one side to dry which really doesn't take long anyways. You'll notice in my photos I masked the outside first. If there is wind it won't matter since I never see wind blowing away from the house. When I masked the inside, I just pulled down on the film and pulled it away from the pickets. 

In the past, drop clothes were my most common method but I got tired of trashing drops.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Cool post btw Mike.


Thanks Tim. I kinda figured if were going to have a gutter painting thread we should have a picket painting thread :thumbup:


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a railing to do tomorrow, maybe I'll give it a go on the railings next to the house and report back. I'm doing the deck too, so I don't have to worry about those at least.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Hines Painting said:


> I have a railing to do tomorrow, maybe I'll give it a go on the railings next to the house and report back. I'm doing the deck too, so I don't have to worry about those at least.


I did the deck on this one. If you do, spray the railings, post some pix here if you can. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm curious why you prefer using the plastic to cardboard. 

For me card board works better. Especially if its breezy, rather than be blown into the wet paint, card board will actually help protect your spray pattern from the wind. It also provides partial shade if your having to work in the sun.

I have used drops, and they work ok, but I prefer cboard because its rigid and easier to move without getting in your wet work.

The way I do it is; cut a piece big enough to cover at least one whole section of pickets, leaving enough extra on the vertical to fold over the top of the handrail. Them you can either put something heavy (1/2 cinder block or rock) on top to hold it in place, or tack it to the edge of the hand rail with roofing nails. 

You can do one side, reverse the cardboard and do the other side without risk of messing up the wet stuff. The only thing left to roll, or spray without a shield, is the top of the rail. 

The pickets pictures are the kind that are boxed in top and bottom. Very time consuming (and a pita) to paint without spraying, if your trying to paint inside the boxes. 

I always back roll on raw wood. Even so, spraying pickets of this type has to be twice as fast as doing them by hand. Its easier to get a good heavy coat on with the sprayer too. 

If the floor is going a different color or needs to be kept clean, I'll put a drop under the pickets and tape around posts.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I'm open to any feedback. Especially someone who replies with photos. :thumbup: The film was something I tried out the other day. Worked good for me. I've done this a long time. Tried it all. Cardboard works great. I was using cardboard yesterday. Got pix somewhere on my facebook. In my 30+ years of painting I've used plenty of cardboard when I can get my hands on it. When I did commercial work it was easy to get. The downside? As I just mentioned, big pieces of cardboard aren't always readily available. You also have to keep moving it, and sometimes its a pain when working alone. If you have a lot of pickets to paint, the cardboard starts building up and dripping, etc. And, on a windy day can still be a pain. I do appreciate your reply though :yes:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Can you guys get pallet cardboard from your local trade centre ?

Im still only new to spraying but i grab some 
From my trade centre when i need some 
As they only end up tossing it out 

Plus i always have a few sheets lining the bottom
Of the tray in my truck to keep clean


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Ship that to my house please along with two dozen of your brush covers 

By the way.......did you punch that hole in the wall?


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Woodland said:


> Ship that to my house please along with two dozen of your brush covers
> 
> By the way.......did you punch that hole in the wall?


lol might be from the old crew from years ago they had a young team in there 

So you cant get any from your paintshop i guess

You should ask if they have it with the pallets ?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Yea, finding the big pieces of cardboard can be tough. I get most of mine from a local furniture store. In a pinch, I have asked for big boxes at Lowes. They usually have a few unless it trash day. A refrigerator box is Gold:thumbsup:

I can see the advantage of having all the pickets covered at one time. It does take time to move the board pieces around.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> I can see the advantage of having all the pickets covered at one time. It does take time to move the board pieces around.


Yes, using the film was kind of a trial run for me. I've thought about it before, but never tried it. It worked out well for me. :thumbup: Just make sure and pull the film before the paint dries


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

How is your large warehouse project going brother? Pics by any chance? Hope all is well!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

wje said:


> How is your large warehouse project going brother? Pics by any chance? Hope all is well!


Thanks. I finished that several months ago. I will try and post some pix :thumbsup:


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Tried it today...only took 1 pic before I started (and its rather unimpressive).

I think if the deck is low enough to mask off a 6 foot ladder or smaller it can be worthwhile, but I still don't see how you were able to mask the inside with the rails wet. Granted, I had fairly steady wind whipping my plastic around today, so maybe a thicker mil plastic would have been easier to deal with. 

I can definitely see myself using this method in the future though, so thanks for the tip.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

We had a saying where I last worked for another Contractor."If you need a breeze,just pull out some painter's plastic and try to cover something,I'll be damned if it isn't true too.Day can be as hot and still as you could imagine,but start trying to cover a wall or a window or a car ar anything with that damned thin mil plastic and here comes the breeze sure as anything.

I've done what your doing here but using red rosin paper,but only if I'm alone,would rather just have a guy holding a cardboard shield.Refrigderators are the best,but in a pinch I'll go to the Depo and buy a couple biggest moving boxes,or even tape 6 regular cardboard shields together.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I have a design. Have yet to build it, but it breaks down easily, reusable, and portable. Let me go find the drawings and I'll post pics.

Basically an L design of 3/4" pvc pipes with a blue tarp pop riveted to them.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Like this:











Simplicity. You can roll up the tarp with the "risers". When you unfold the tarp you can only use the length you need by only sliding in the legs you need.

Color coding the pipes reduces frustration, and replacement parts are basically nothing. 

The key is only gluing the T connector to the riser pipe. If the 3/4" pie is too big to slide under railings a simple reducer to allow 1/2" pipe can be inserted.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

I've never sprayed but I've been contemplating getting one. I see these pictures of 12 in paper while your spraying. Doesn't the slightest draft cause particles to float say tow or three feet onto surrounding substrates. Just looking at it scares me. Lol. Heck latex paint splatters off a brush of roller let alone blowing it in the air. Like I said I only used a sprayer once or twice on a slop job.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> I've never sprayed but I've been contemplating getting one. I see these pictures of 12 in paper while your spraying. Doesn't the slightest draft cause particles to float say tow or three feet onto surrounding substrates. Just looking at it scares me. Lol. Heck latex paint splatters off a brush of roller let alone blowing it in the air. Like I said I only used a sprayer once or twice on a slop job.


 Overspray control is a big part of spraying. 

I personally wouldn't use paper only for ext windows, or something like that.Its too easy to just plastic them. But I can be done, some painters just shield windows and do fine. 

I've done a lot of shielding myself, but its too stressful. One mistake ad you've made a mess.. Easier for me to just mask.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

My only experience is doing a warehouse where I had a guy with a sprayer. Some of the spray got on the floor but it swept right off like dust. I would be scared it would stick that deck in seconds.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> My only experience is doing a warehouse where I had a guy with a sprayer. Some of the spray got on the floor but it swept right off like dust. I would be scared it would stick that deck in seconds.


I did the deck after painting the hand rails and pickets, so it didnt matter on that one. If I wasnt doing the deck I would have to take more precautions.


----------



## andy1015 (Apr 28, 2011)

i have had good luck painting the "pickets" with a paint glove...kinda looks like a car wash mitt...but...it only works if the material you are painting is well sanded and smooth. If not, the glove shreds. We blazed thru iron railings like this...


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

111. Tip and my airless Thats how i do em


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

Got 8 decks to do tomorrow. 2 sprayers and 2 cardboard holders. Should finish all railings by 4. Hopefully no rain..


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Nice little project there :thumbsup: Post up some pix when your done :yes:


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Nice little project there :thumbsup: Post up some pix when your done :yes:


Finished up in 1.5 days. Sorry for delayed post, started the other building and forgot to snap a pic.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We tack a runner to the top rail. Drape the runner to the outside first. Spray the inside of the rails. Flip the runner to the inside and spray the outside. When finished, remove the nails and brush the top railing. this way the wind does not effect the plastic and the runner will not blow around. You can spray quickly and not have any problems.


----------



## elvinpe (Apr 21, 2021)

6126 said:


> I'm posting this in case anyone is looking for a more productive way to paint rails and pickets. I've tried it all. Drop clothes, cardboard, HVLP, weenie roller, even tried standing there wishing them painted (didn't work  ) Since I work alone, this works pretty good for me. Only takes a few minutes to mask. You will notice I masked the outside first, sprayed the inside side of the pickets, then taped the film to the deck when I masked the inside since the pickets are wet on the inside side. One thing.......pull the film or plastic as soon as your done spraying before the paint dries or you'll have a mess.





6126 said:


> I'm posting this in case anyone is looking for a more productive way to paint rails and pickets. I've tried it all. Drop clothes, cardboard, HVLP, weenie roller, even tried standing there wishing them painted (didn't work  ) Since I work alone, this works pretty good for me. Only takes a few minutes to mask. You will notice I masked the outside first, sprayed the inside side of the pickets, then taped the film to the deck when I masked the inside since the pickets are wet on the inside side. One thing.......pull the film or plastic as soon as your done spraying before the paint dries or you'll have a mess.


WOW! I LIKE this. I'm going to try this. I've been looking for a better way!!!

I've tried you're earlier method multiple times! Wishing them painted. Didn't work for me either.

I'm amazed at the short strips you use on the deck. That keeps evetything off?!!!

Still not sure how you transition from filming off OUTSIDE. To filming off INSIDE. Do you let the paint dry for an hour or so first? I GET the part about not waiting too long, or the bridging pulls off parts off your paint job when removed.

We practice a delicate business!!!

I LOVE this idea. I'm definitely going to try it. Perhaps using red Rawson paper too. It's rare I find large cardboard pieces available.

I work in New England where there are ALWAYS BREEZES. Often described by outsides as GALE EINDS. 😆😆😆

Thanks for the GREAT TIP!! I've been looking for ideas.

I believe I may have a Painters crush too.

Cheers!

Peter
Dresden Group, LLC
Dresden Maine


----------



## elvinpe (Apr 21, 2021)

premierpainter said:


> We tack a runner to the top rail. Drape the runner to the outside first. Spray the inside of the rails. Flip the runner to the inside and spray the outside. When finished, remove the nails and brush the top railing. this way the wind does not effect the plastic and the runner will not blow around. You can spray quickly and not have any problems.


Wow!!! I like it!!

When you say runner, do you mean drop cloth runner?


----------

